# ISO: Puns!



## SillyPoet (Jul 31, 2006)

I am looking for puns and need your help! I am especially seeking puns concerning fruit, music, undead, and animals, but any puns (yes, even the big groaners) will do! Can you help?


----------



## sanityassassin (Jul 31, 2006)

try reading Piers Anthony's Xanath series they are full of puns


----------



## SillyPoet (Aug 1, 2006)

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> try reading Piers Anthony's Xanath series they are full of puns


Yes, but that would be stealing- I am working on an RPG game that might get used as a module (if I do it right!) and I need puns that are like the Xanth novels, but not copies of the puns. I can even give those who send their puns to me credit for them in the game. I just want people to understand it might not happen for a while yet- the game is still in the drafting stages.


----------



## Joel007 (Aug 2, 2006)

A bit of context maybe?


----------

